# [SOLVED] Flash player - obciążenie CPU i amd64

## Odinist

Witam,

planuję zrobić reinstall systemu i zastanawiam się nad przejściem na architekturę i686, głównie dlatego żeby flash lepiej hulał.

Aktualnie pod najnowszym chromium 7.X i Firefoxem 3.6.8 (gentoo i debian pod amd64) obciązenie CPU podczas oglądania youtubowego filmu 360p obciąża procesor w 48% O_O Toż to na leciwym athlonie XP miałem raptem 30%. Czy to wina ładowania wtyczki przez nspluginwrappera? Czy może na 32-bitach będzie tak samo?

Procek to core 2 duo @ 2.2 GHz, na kilku podobnych kompa z i5 również to samo.Last edited by Odinist on Wed Sep 08, 2010 6:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sherszen

Podobno istnieje wersja alpha Adobe Flash, ale jest zamaskowana, z resztą nawet jej nie szukałem.

```

[ebuild   R   ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.82.76-r1  USE="(multilib) nspluginwrapper" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/firefox-bin-3.6.9  USE="startup-notification" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/opera-10.62_pre6438  USE="gstreamer gtk -kde" LINGUAS="pl -be -bg -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es_ES -es_LA -et -fi -fr -fr_CA -fy -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -ka -ko -lt -mk -nb -nl -nn -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sr -sv -ta -te -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_HK -zh_TW" 0 kB

```

1 zestaw: firefox-bin (32-bit) i flash (32-bit) użycie procesora stałe na poziomie 14%.  (oba rdzenie taktowane z prędkością 800 MHz)

2 zestaw: opera (64-bit) i flash (32-bit) użycie procesora zmienne: 37% - 44%. (taktowanie 1 rdzenia 1.7 GHz, 2 - 800 MHz)

Proponuje zainteresować się wersją 32-bitową przeglądarki.

Dodam jeszcze, że uzywam Ahlona II 245 2.9 GHz

----------

## Odinist

A da się jakoś skompilować 32-bitowego firefoxa i chromium pod x86_64?

----------

## SlashBeast

Dac sie da, ale troche roboty jest. Przedewszystkim potrzebujesz jakies srodowisko do tego, crossdev, 32bitowy chroot albo mozesz walczyc z -m32 do CFLAGS, szkoda zachodu generalnie. Uzyj binarnego firefoxa/chromium, one sa 32bitowe.

----------

## Odinist

Się zastanowię się jeszcze, dziękuję za pomoc.

----------

